# craftsman router, power module wiring



## buddeeboy (Dec 27, 2010)

Replacing burned up power module on my craftsman router (model #315.174730).
Can't find my notes on which wires(brown, white, yellow, orange), go to which pin (A,B,C,D), on the module. Anyones' assistance with this information would be GREATLY appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Buddy Boy! I just let You know that You are here.


----------

